# Getting 8 beeps, no POST, and I've tried 3 different cards!



## Gussit1985 (Apr 12, 2005)

Hello anyone reading this, I have recently bought these items 

- MSI PT8 NEO-V, VIA PT800, Socket-478, ATX SATA, Sound, Raid, LAN, AGP8X
- Intel Pentium 4 3.2 GHz OEM PC800 S. PGA478, 1MB cache, Prescott'
- Q-Tec Midi tower ATX 6022MD Case w/350W
- 2 Crucial PC2100 DDR-DIMM 512MB CL2.5 Unbuffered, Non-parity, 2.5V, 64Meg x 64
- MSI AGP GeForce4 Ti4200-8X 128MB DDR
- Maxtor 80gb HDD

The problem is, I constantly get 8 beeps when I power it up. I've read up on some sites it's to do with 'Display memory read/write error' (AMI Bios), and normally recommend swapping the graphics cards memory over or the whole card itself. I've used 3 different cards now (AGP Geforce 4 Ti4200, AGP Geforce 2 MX 400, and PCI Voodoo2), and they all get the 8 beeps, could this be a motherboard problem? I've tried running the mobo out of the box with just the bare essentials, seated all cards and cables in properly, it never reaches the POST and dont any screen display. Any suggestions or help would be greatly appreciated!  

Thanks again! :smile:


----------



## Thraïn (Nov 29, 2004)

*nothing on the screen?*

You just get 8 beeps and nothing on the screen? Not even BIOS? Then you should check your RAM


----------



## gervin100 (Jun 30, 2004)

First clear CMOS, then take out one RAM and try then in different slots.


----------



## Gussit1985 (Apr 12, 2005)

Nope! no BIOS, just 8 beeps, there's only 2 ram slots, and I put the 2 brand new Crucial 512 MB sticks in them, cleared CMOS before and still get 8 beeps, but I'll try that clearing the CMOS again and swapping the RAM around to see if it makes any difference, I'll get back to u guys :smile:


----------



## gervin100 (Jun 30, 2004)

Gussit1985 said:


> Nope! no BIOS, just 8 beeps, there's only 2 ram slots, and I put the 2 brand new Crucial 512 MB sticks in them, cleared CMOS before and still get 8 beeps, but I'll try that clearing the CMOS again and swapping the RAM around to see if it makes any difference, I'll get back to u guys :smile:



just try one stick at the time, it could be that one stick doesn't work, and try them in different slot combinations.


----------



## waffleweed (Mar 25, 2005)

also reseat the cpu.


----------



## Gussit1985 (Apr 12, 2005)

Reseated the CPU loadsa times where I've swapped over with my other P4 2.5 Ghz, still didnt work with that one in, i really dont think the RAM is the problem though, but yeh ill try 1 in instead of 2, bit of a waste if it can only handle 1 though :sad: I may just send it back to the place I bought it!


----------



## MD_Willington (Jan 11, 2005)

AMI® BIOS

http://www.ami.com/support/doc/AMIBIOS-codes.pdf

Here's 8 beeps...

Boot Block Beep Codes:
Number of Beeps Description
1 Insert diskette in floppy drive A:
2 ‘AMIBOOT.ROM’ file not found in root directory of diskette in A:
3 Base Memory error
4 Flash Programming successful
5 Floppy read error
6 Keyboard controller BAT command failed
7 No Flash EPROM detected
*8 Floppy controller failure*
9 Boot Block BIOS checksum error
10 Flash Erase error
11 Flash Program error
12 ‘AMIBOOT.ROM’ file size error
13 BIOS ROM imag

POST BIOS Beep Codes
Number of Beeps Description
1 Memory refresh timer error.
2 Parity error in base memory (first 64KB block)
3 Base memory read/write test error
4 Motherboard timer not operational
5 Processor error
6 8042 Gate A20 test error (cannot switch to protected mode)
7 General exception error (processor exception interrupt error)
*8 Display memory error (system video adapter)*
9 AMIBIOS ROM checksum error
10 CMOS shutdown register read/write error
11 Cache memory test failed

Do you or a buddy have a spare PCI video card kicking around, if so give that a shot...


----------



## Gussit1985 (Apr 12, 2005)

Yes, I have tried a PCI Voodoo2 in there and still gives 8 beeps, I'm quite interested in that 'Floppy controller failure' one, maybe it could be that? God I really dont know, MSI told me to try another card, even though I know the 3 cards i used all work perfectly fine!


----------



## MD_Willington (Jan 11, 2005)

> Intel Pentium 4 3.2 GHz OEM *PC800 S.*
> Crucial *PC2100* DDR-DIMM 512MB


Your cpu is 4x200 fsb right...ie *800 effective*

Your PC2100 is only good for 133MHz...ie *266 effective*

You need PC3200 (DDR400) for 800 FSB Intel CPU's IIRC, I'm more in touch with AMD since the only double pump the FSB and not quad pump...

Your video memory is shared with the AGP slot just like any other board...

To me it looks like you are overclocking the snot out of your DDR...

Underclock your bus speed to 533 ie 4x133MHz and see if any of the cards work...

MD


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

MD_Willington said:


> ... You need PC3200 (DDR400) for 800 FSB Intel CPU's IIRC, I'm more in touch with AMD since the only double pump the FSB and not quad pump...


Unfortunalety thats not true. You can use DDR266/333 or 400 with a 800Mhz FSB CPU like his.
He also wont be able to underclock anything because he cant get into the BIOS.

How about that floppy controller error though - do you even have a floppy connected ?


----------



## Gussit1985 (Apr 12, 2005)

Yes i have a floppy connected, but just to get to post you dont need the floppy drive connected, just video card, psu, cpu (and cooler) and keyboard really


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

sarkast is right in telling you to elliminate that problem first...disconnect it and move on.


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Yes thats true you dont need it but if you have one connected and the wrong way then it might give you an error. Just thought i make sure thats not the case as i've done this before - floppy cable plugged in upside down and then i was wondering why my PC didnt want to start. duuuh... :wink:


----------



## JAbestano (Apr 7, 2008)

Sarkast said:


> Yes thats true you dont need it but if you have one connected and the wrong way then it might give you an error. Just thought i make sure thats not the case as i've done this before - floppy cable plugged in upside down and then i was wondering why my PC didnt want to start. duuuh... :wink:


If you can't boot it to any multimedia device, then better to replace the motherboard. I've tried already most if not all the possible way to fixed that kind of problem. I suspect that there is something wrong the program of the ROM or some diodes on the motherboard. Well, if you have a better solution from my suggestion, I appreciate of a little bit sharing of ideas. Thanks. Jun from Maigo.


----------

